# Lorenzon Wright



## DrewDaGreat (Feb 13, 2004)

Apparently he wants to be dealt...how would you guys feel about getting him and going about getting him?

Could we send maybe Christie and Cato...?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Cato for Wright?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

I wouldn't mind Cato or Battie for Wright. He is under-sized, but gets the job done. I'd be all for it as long as he comes cheap.


----------

